# Clean Eating



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Any clean eaters here? looking to start, but seems like a LOT of planning. What do you do? I have a picky 10yr old and that is hard to satisfy. Not to mention it seems expensive too. Any ideas?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

No processed foods is about all I know.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

You can try Whole 30 or something similar. I don't agree with some of it though.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What the heck is clean eating???


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> Any clean eaters here? looking to start, but seems like a LOT of planning. What do you do? I have a picky 10yr old and that is hard to satisfy. Not to mention it seems expensive too. Any ideas?


Meat-wise, we eat venison, rabbit (our own), local beef & chicken. We know what goes into the process.
Processed foods, TV/prepared frozen dinners are also full of c***. Refined sugar is a really big no-no too.
We grow as much of our produce as we can and again, buy local organic.
If you look around you are likely to find several farmers/homesteaders that are 'organic' but can't label their produce as such b/c they refuse to pay into the Gov't 'organic' plan - quite rightly too, it's a rip-off.
It can be expensive, but if you have the time to shop around you can get good deals. What we did before we started was source the products so we knew where to go and how much to budget.
In the long run, you will be healthier and feel much better.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I see the organic eggs for sale sign from the guy down the road ,but I see him buy conventional Dumor at TSC.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What the heck is clean eating???


Karen, it's mainly nothing processed, as much as possible veggies raw or lightly cooked.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> I see the organic eggs for sale sign from the guy down the road ,but I see him buy conventional Dumor at TSC.


Yes - a lot of folks don't realize that GMO stuff goes into animal feeds. They think b/c the hens 'free range' all is good. They probably don't know what goes into their own food


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

boskelli1571 said:


> Yes - a lot of folks don't realize that GMO stuff goes into animal feeds. They think b/c the hens 'free range' all is good. They probably don't know what goes into their own food


I'm talking about pure deception,that's where the certification comes in handy for consumers.


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> I'm talking about pure deception,that's where the certification comes in handy for consumers.


True, but like everything in life - 'buyer beware'. Sad, but true.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I personally think that any step towards "clean" is worth something. It may not always be the 100% correct honest situation but eliminating most of the known crap is a major improvement. My free range hens probably produce better quality eggs. However, my hens in very large pens get sunshine, and treats like leftovers and fruit and veggies and that has to count for something. Starting with a happy hen lays healthier eggs. 

We have a lot of cattle in this area grown for grazed out in the sun- beef. To me that's 100% better quality meat than what's in the supermarket-even marked organic.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Eggs are 12% protein .Doesn't matter if they're free-range, cage-free or caged.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not a "clean eater" but I stay away from the processed food.I do most of my trading in the produce,meat and dairy dept.I don't use margarine and don't eat bread and make everything from scratch except pie crusts but I'm going to try making pie crusts this year.If I can't pronounce the ingredients or it's a bunch of chemicals,I don't buy it,like margarine vs butter-butter has 3 ingredients(if it has salt) but margarine is a long list of chemicals.What does your 10 y o like to eat?Does he/she have any ideas what to eat?I wouldn't think organics are necessary,they're expensive and a lie to the consumer but there are many options in the fresh foods but you have to prepare and cook it which takes time but the whole family may benefit from a new diet.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

She is a chicken and fry kid. But she does like apples. I know we would all benefit, I know sugar is big issue. So hard to do!! I found a bunch of lists to do some shopping. But looks like planning will be the biggest thing


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Wilbur's Mom said:


> She is a chicken and fry kid. But she does like apples. I know we would all benefit, I know sugar is big issue. So hard to do!! I found a bunch of lists to do some shopping. But looks like planning will be the biggest thing


I have been experimenting with agave in place of sugar. It doesn't alter the taste of things like honey does. It's also high glycemic which means it digests more slowly. I made a pumpkin pie with it and it's quite good. You just have to figure it into your liquids. 
Apples and peanut butter were my kids and grand kids favorite. Also frozen bananas and chocolate syrup and frozen red seedless grapes are like mini popsicles.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

On the other hand, processed foods with preservatives actually slow aging down, like wrinkles. So I really don't mind having some.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chicken is easy and very versatile.There are so many recipes and chicken is eaten around the world.You could have International Night dinners and let the kids pick the country and help prepare it.It can be fun and healthy and entertaining.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought baby spinach, raw carrots, broccoli and cauliflower, mixed nuts, dried cranberries and actually read some of the ingredients yesterday. Did you know they make organic soup in a can? The nuts were expensive!!! sure does cost more to eat better!


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

Yes 


Wilbur's Mom said:


> I bought baby spinach, raw carrots, broccoli and cauliflower, mixed nuts, dried cranberries and actually read some of the ingredients yesterday. Did you know they make organic soup in a can? The nuts were expensive!!! sure does cost more to eat better!


- all the good stuff is more expensive. We benefit greatly from the Amish community stores around here. We but many things in bulk...but you still have to watch to see if something is 'organic' or not - like us the Amish eat c*** too


----------

